# bolens ht20



## scrapman243 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi everybody new to the site and i was wondering if yall
know where i can find attachments for a bolens ht20?
i got a decent deal off ebay, the tractor is in decent shape
but only came with a front blade. im looking for a mower deck
and if possible a front end loader that wont cost an arm & a leg.
i appreciate any and all help. 
thanks
scrapman243


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Parts sources*

Congratulations on that deal...I saw that one but my wife would shoot me if I brought home another Bolens before I get my others running better!

Try these sources:

Richard Show: [email protected]

www.samsbolens.com

www.sonnysbolens.com

Sonny's has a great website, but they are very hard to get a hold of. Start with Sam's, he'll be quick to reply and he has a great website as well.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bolensfmchtseriestractors/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensGTractorClassifieds/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorGroup/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorsClub/

Good Luck and welcome to the world of Bolens tractors!


----------

